# CUBE AMS 120 PRO 29



## cgnlight (12. September 2017)

Hey Leute,

mich hat MTB nie richtig gepackt und bevor das Bike weiter im Keller rumsteht, will ich es verkaufen. Rahmengröße 21".
Mehr Infos bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...29er-fully-modelljahr-2013-/716600756-217-981




 Steht in Köln. Ich habe mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, ob Versand oder ähnliches möglich ist. Falls jemand Interesse hat, findet sich schon ein Weg.

Grüße
Tim


----------

